# [Aporte] Convertir PCB a negativo con Photoshop



## Elvis! (Dic 11, 2013)

Hola a todos, recientemente decidí cambiar mis métodos de fabricación de PCB's por otros mucho mejores, que me permitan mayor precisión, ya que comencé a utilizar muchos componentes SMD y encapsulados muy pequeños, y también me garanticen una menor cantidad de errores (pistas cortadas, defectuosas o uniones indeseadas entre las mismas.)
Para ellos adquirí una lámina fotosensible y monté todo mi equipamiento para dicho fin, información al respecto hay mucha sobre que materiales usar y como realizar el procedimiento así que creo que está demás detallar eso aquí, a lo sumo crearé otro post si alguien llegara a tener dudas al respecto.
El problema que se me planteo es que la lámina fotosensible es de reacción negativa, es decir que necesito un negativo del PCB para poder realizar el procedimiento, y si bien muchos programas permiten realizar esta tarea de exportar a PDF en formato negativo uno no siempre dispone del archivo .pcb y solo tiene a disposición el PDF en formato normal ya exportado, es decir las pistas de cobre en color negro. Pero mejor vayamos al grano.
La lista de materiales es realmente pequeña, necesitamos:

*Photoshop (En mi caso utilizo la versión CS5 pero cualquiera debería funcionar)
*Adobe Reader o su programa para PDF's preferido.
*Archivo PCB en formato .pdf

Yo voy a utilizar como ejemplo un archivo de una placa de sonido USB tipo DIY.
Una vez que tenemos el archivo PDF abrimos Photoshop y sin tocar nada arrastramos el archivo hasta el área de trabajo del programa, al hacer esto se nos abrirá una ventana como la siguiente:







Lo importante en este paso es garantizar la mayor resolución posible a la hora de abrir el archivo, esto ayuda mucho a la hora de convertir el archivo a negativo y disminuye la perdida de resolución propia de la conversión. Es por eso que como verán elegí una resolución lo más alta posible, sin comprometer demasiado el peso del archivo final, para ello elegí una resolución de 2000ppp.
También es importante marcar la opción "*Restringir las proporciones*" para mantener intactas las dimensiones de nuestro archivo final.
Una vez abierto el archivo veremos algo como esto.



El fondo blanco totalmente transparente y solo las pistas en color negro, si realizamos zoom podremos ver como a pesar del gran zoom realizado la calidad se mantiene muy alta debido a que el archivo está en una resolución elevada.
El paso siguiente es elegir la herramienta "*Bote de pintura*" para ellos presionamos Shift+G hasta que el puntero se convierta en el bote. Elegimos algún color, el que más les guste aunque les recomiendo colores vividos, y lo que hacemos es pintar la parte transparente, verán como se completa totalmente el aérea exterior a las pistas quedando de esta manera.



Si notan que en los bordes de las pistas queda una tenue linea de color blanco pueden volver a pintar el área de color hasta que desaparezca y se perfeccione la calidad (No realicen este paso más de tres veces ya que comenzará a disminuir en tamaño de las pistas)
No se preocupen por corregir el interior de las letras ni las zonas blancas dentro de los orificios eso se podrá corregir más adelante y es mejor si lo dejamos en blanco.
El paso siguiente es invertir los colores, para ello presionamos Ctrl+I, luego seleccionamos el color negro y pintamos la misma área que habíamos pintado y ahora tiene invertido los colores.
Nos debería quedar algo de esta manera.



También aprovechamos y corregimos las áreas internas de las letras que no fueron modificadas y las dejamos pintadas correctamente.



Una vez concluida esta parte guardamos el archivo en formato PDF haciendo click en la opción "Archivo>Guardar cómo.." y seleccionamos la opción PDF. Cambiamos el nombre ya que intentará guardar con el mismo nombre del archivo original e intentará reemplazarlo.
A continuación se nos abrirá una ventana donde podremos configurar las características del archivo. (Aún no se guarda)
Dentro de todas las opciones que tenemos a la derecha solo la primera, "*Compresión*" es importante. En la opción "*Ajuste preestablecido de Adobe PDF*" seleccionamos la opción "*[Calidad de Prensa] (Modificado)*". En la opción "*Compatibilidad*" seleccionamos "*Acrobat 8 (7.1)*" Y dentro de las opciones de compresión "*No disminuir resolución*". En "*Calidad de imagen*" seleccionamos "*Máxima*" y todo nos debería quedar de esta manera.



*Aviso:* Los archivos generados son algo pesados y el guardado puede demorar entre 10 y 20 segundos dependiendo de las potencia de su PC. Así que si notan que su PC demora en realizar las operaciones no se alarmen es normal.
El paso siguiente es volver a abrir un archivo nuevo eligiendo el formato de hoja donde vamos a imprimir, generalmente es A4. Cuidar que se mantenga siempre alta la resolución del documento seleccionando siempre la misma que se eligió en el primer paso, en mi caso es 2000ppp. Una vez hecho esto veremos la hoja en blanco y procedemos a arrastrar el archivo PDF generado, esperamos unos momentos a que se termine de importar y una vez que aparece en la página podemos elegir su ubicación y presionamos Enter.
Quedándonos de esta manera



Cuidado de no rotar ni cambiar el tamaño del PCB, se debe dejar tan cual se importa.
Repetimos el paso de guardar como PDF con las mismas configuraciones y eso es todo.

*Aviso:* El archivo PDF generado es bastante pesado para el común de los archivos PCB, en mi caso terminó pesando 51MB y demoró en guardar aproximadamente 2 minutos..Si notan que es demasiado pesado para sus equipos realicen todos los pasos utilizando una resolución menor pero no inferior a los 1000ppp ya que por debajo de esta resolución la calidad final comienza a disminuir rápidamente.
Para que se den una idea el archivo final que generé con un zoom de 1200% no presenta pixelado ni ningún tipo de perdida de resolución.
El próximo paso es probar imprimiendo y si lo desean (Yo lo hice) imprimir el archivo PDF original tanto como el negativo para poder comparar que las dimensiones se mantengan.
Espero que le sea de ayuda a muchos de los que tuvieron este mismo problema y si tienen dudas solo me avisan.

Un saludo!


----------



## cicloide2 (Dic 22, 2013)

Gracias, Elvis me fué de EXTREMA utilidad, yo pensaba mandar a hacer la pelicula ó filmina en alta resolucion   
a una grafica, y tu me resolviste el tema de pasar el archivo a nrgativo sin perder definicion, yo lo estaba haciendo con PShp c6 pero al abrir el resultado en PDF, pasando el Zoom de 300 % ya se veian cerruchos en las pistas, claro que no sabia que debia configurar el PShp de la manera que tu indicas, ahora me queda hacer un copia con la impresora que tengo, verificar y luego mandarselo a la grafica, el unico paso que no entendi es el de ultimo, el de volver a abrir un archivo nuevo y configurar la hoja con las caracteristicas, ese paso lo saltee y directamente cree un nuevo PDF con una impresora virtual precisamente Bull ZIP PDF y listo. El paso que tu utilizastes para invertir los colores lo cambie por los de este video Link: 



. Corrigeme por favor si esta mal que halla hecho así, para que quede para otro que venga atras buscando lo mismo que yo, 6 años mas tarde jeje. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2013)

Yo empleo el Sprint-Layout para el diseño de impresos, que me da directamente la opción de invertir Positivo-Negativo.

Eventualmente para invertir empleo el *PhotoLine* que es *tremendamente* liviano comparado con otros editores de imagen. 

​


----------



## cicloide2 (Dic 24, 2013)

Perecto fogonazo, muy buen aporte, yo etoy diceñando con ALTIUM, que si bien tiene una manera de obtener el negativo del PCB, al ser mi maquina, algo preistorica y lenta no me es posible hacerlo,solo el PCB que, despues convierto a PDF con el Buill PDF, y a negativo con el metodo que esta en el post de hasta arriba.
Es interesante  la opsion que proponés ya que para los  que tenemos maquinas lentas estos sofwares que generan archivos mas livianos concerbando la calidad, es realmente interesante, deberias colgar algun paso  a paso, de como obtienes los resultados que posteastes para que uno no se embrolle y llegue  a obtener los misma calidad.

Por ultimo yo pense que guardarlo en PDF, me aseguraba que la gente de la grafica no cometeria errores al habrir el archhivo, ya que este conserba las proporciones y es mas dificil de meter la pata al querer hacer moficaciones, pero veo que tu guardas  el archivo en JPG, este formatato no es mas factible que por error alguien modofique algo  y chu escala?
Cuenta tu experiencia por favor. Aclaro que los PCB, los necesito en negaativo para poder utilizar este producto, sera el mismo que usan ustedes?, cuelgo el link del producto para hacer PCB, que pienso usar : _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-476079228-pelicula-fotosensible-para-grabado-de-pcb-circuito-impreso-_JM_, si ya lo uasaron me seria de interes que lamparas usaron que halla dado resultados semiprofesionales o por que no profecionales.

Gracias Felices fiestas y prospero año nuevo, para todos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2013)

Cuando he tenido que mandar a hacer una PCB la mandé en formato .PRN 

Es imposible evitar que algún tonto cometa algún error con la impresión o el tamaño, *los "Tontos" son muy inteligentes y siempre encontrarán la forma de hacer algo mal.*


----------



## cicloide2 (Dic 24, 2013)

NOOOOO!, mi amigo estamos ante algo imposible de evitar "los Tontos", jeje, pues como lo has echo tu? cual es es secreto, pues yo no quiereo que ese virus me haga pagar por algo que no me va a servir, (como dije el PCB lo diceño yo y si pudiera obtener el fotolito o pelicula de preimpesion en alticima definicion,  echa por mi, para que si cometo un error todo el peso del desliz caiga sobre mi, lo haria pero no, inevitablemente tengo que depender de terceros en este caso. ¿Que son los archivos .PRN? son mas anti (llamemoslo asi, asi no parese discriminacion, anti desliz?, Gracias. PD.: tu utilizastes ese producto que pienso usar yo para hacer algun PCB, el link en el anteultimo mensaje?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2013)

cicloide2 dijo:


> NOOOOO!, mi amigo estamos ante algo imposible de evitar "los Tontos", jeje, pues como lo has echo tu? cual es es secreto, pues yo no quiereo que ese virus me haga pagar por algo que no me va a servir, (como dije el PCB lo diceño yo y si pudiera obtener el fotolito o pelicula de preimpesion en alticima definicion,  echa por mi, para que si cometo un error todo el peso del desliz caiga sobre mi, lo haria pero no, inevitablemente tengo que depender de terceros en este caso. ¿Que son los archivos .PRN? son mas anti (llamemoslo asi, asi no parese discriminacion, anti desliz?, Gracias. PD.: tu utilizastes ese producto que pienso usar yo para hacer algun PCB, el link en el anteultimo mensaje?
> 
> Saludos.



Todavía *no*, lo compre pero no hubo ocasión de emplearlo.

Si se parece al film que he visto en máquinas industriales es *excelente*, pero este en particular no lo conozco


----------



## cicloide2 (Dic 24, 2013)

Yo ya lo tengon, si estas en Argentina ya te habras dado cuenta que con 50$ muy pocas cosas se pueden hacer, asi que decidi comprarlo, gente muy atenta, por cierto.

Hora a pesar que antes que lo comprarar ya sabia algo de como pasar el PCB a negativo, los datos que encontre aca en el foro, me ayudaron mucho, el unico inconveniente era encontrar quien tubiera acetato para imprirmir en Lacer (que dos meses atras no se conceguian porqu? porque es importado  y ahora sí, quie lo sa, seran chinas?  o lo las estara comprando Moreno y las estara ofreciendo el las graficas ahora que no es parte del gobierno, y ó empesaron a apareser nuevamente ( han de ser china seguro, pero el tema es que el ultimo componente que era el acetato ya lo tengo, igual lo mando a imprimir a una grafica, primero porque no tengo impresora y segundo 25$ por un tamaño A4 donde por ahora meto como 6 diceños, te las imprime en alta resolucion bien limpias lo negro es no translucido y lo translucido esta bien limpio, como para que la exposicion a la luz UV, tranfiera lo que deve tranferir al PCB.

Saludos, esrimado, comenta lo de los archivos esos o busco por google


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2013)

Para hacer el acetato "Inverso" y que quede con suficiente calidad se puede imprimir en la misma hoja 2 imágenes.
Se cortan y se superponen, la parte negra se refuerza y pone mas opaca a la luz UV y las zonas transparentes no se afectan mayormente.


----------



## cicloide2 (Dic 26, 2013)

Hola fogo , como estas?
 Si habia pensado en ese metodo pero con pistas de 1milmetro funcionara?, un desfasaje entre filminas y se me arruina el PCB, pero seria cuestion de intentarlo ya que es la primera vez que utilizo este metodo.

Gracias, (por si no nos leemos antes, Feliz Año Nuevo!).


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2013)

cicloide2 dijo:


> Hola fogo , como estas?
> Si habia pensado en ese metodo pero con pistas de 1milmetro funcionara?, un desfasaje entre filminas y se me arruina el PCB, pero seria cuestion de intentarlo ya que es la primera vez que utilizo este metodo.
> 
> Gracias, (por si no nos leemos antes, Feliz Año Nuevo!).



Para evitar errores entre filminas dije:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Para hacer el acetato "Inverso" y que quede con suficiente calidad _*se puede imprimir en la misma hoja 2 imágenes*_. . . .



Si pasas 2 filminas casi con seguridad aparecerán diferencias, pero siendo una sola con 2 dibujos idénticos el error es despreciable.


----------

